# The Canon EOS R5c is coming in the first quarter of 2022 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 13, 2021)

> The long-rumored Cano EOS R5c is reportedly still expected to be announced in the first quarter of 2022. Original rumors placed an announcement for January 2022, but I can’t confirm that will be the case.
> The source did say certain retailers are being told to expect the camera to be announced in Q1 of 2022 with availability coming soon thereafter, but likely in limited quantities.
> Pricing is still unknown obviously, but I have been told that it will cost “significantly less” than the Canon Cinema EOS C70, which is currently priced at $5499 USD.
> Canon EOS R5C Information
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## H. Jones (Dec 13, 2021)

We've been holding out on upgrading our gimbal EOS R at work awaiting the EOS R5C. We mainly shoot 1080p to be honest, so it hasn't been a pressing issue, but we're definitely interested in a more video centric option with unlimited record time and the upcoming XLR adapter. The R3 would be a definite option, but the gimbals definitely work better with the smaller bodies. 

That said, on the personal end of things after picking up the R3 I'm more excited to see lenses get announced than cameras. A 35mm f1.2 or 1.4 would be nice, and I'd love to see a 300mm 2.8 or similar prime or zoom come out for the RF mount. I hope they announce some lenses with it!


----------



## bsbeamer (Dec 13, 2021)

The more that comes out about this, the more it sounds like a box camera design. Not sure if it will be the "hybrid" many were/are hoping for. Price will determine almost everything. While 8K/30 is nice, it certainly is not 100% necessary all the time. Solid 4K/6K recording with higher frame rates would be sufficient for many.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 13, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> We've been holding out on upgrading our gimbal EOS R at work awaiting the EOS R5C. We mainly shoot 1080p to be honest, so it hasn't been a pressing issue, but we're definitely interested in a more video centric option with unlimited record time and the upcoming XLR adapter. The R3 would be a definite option, but the gimbals definitely work better with the smaller bodies.


An old 1DC would get you 1080p with no record limit


----------



## peters (Dec 13, 2021)

The LCD has been moved further back to accommodate the cooling fan. So this likely means that it won’t recess into the body like the Canon EOS R5.
This is a realy realy big detail in my opinion. Not being able to swivel the screen on the current R5 while using an HDMI cable/cage is very limiting. 

45mp would be very nice. If its less than the R5, I think I will stick to my R5s, because I do a lot of photogaphy. But if its 45mp, I guess I will switch one R5 for an R5c


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 13, 2021)

bsbeamer said:


> The more that comes out about this, the more it sounds like a box camera design


What makes you say that?


----------



## aeronium (Dec 13, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> We've been holding out on upgrading our gimbal EOS R at work awaiting the EOS R5C. We mainly shoot 1080p to be honest, so it hasn't been a pressing issue, but we're definitely interested in a more video centric option with unlimited record time and the upcoming XLR adapter.


I've use 1080p on the R5 many times and it has very good quality 1080p. The EOS R's 1080p is muddy af compared to the R5's 1080p.


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 13, 2021)

Seems to be great news!
I like to take photos and videos with my currently three EOS M50 (2 of them mark ii) but C70 might be interesting for 4k if that matters and the XLR inputs to get much better audio.
While C70 is presumably excellent for video it is really bad for taking photos and I do not like to lug too much. Maybe R5c is a great solution.
Hopefully it has something like 2 ... 24 fps to make time lapses with high flexibility!
So a good reason to buy some ultra wide lens from EF land to use R5c with the variable ND filter adapter and dump some money before inflation eats it up


----------



## aeronium (Dec 13, 2021)

peters said:


> The LCD has been moved further back to accommodate the cooling fan. So this likely means that it won’t recess into the body like the Canon EOS R5.
> This is a realy realy big detail in my opinion. Not being able to swivel the screen on the current R5 while using an HDMI cable/cage is very limiting.
> 
> 45mp would be very nice. If its less than the R5, I think I will stick to my R5s, because I do a lot of photogaphy. But if its 45mp, I guess I will switch one R5 for an R5c


It'll probably just be protruding out like the C70


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Dec 13, 2021)

Sony's FX3 is $3,900, so hopefully the R5c also comes in under the $4k mark. It really should, as it seems its only improvements over the R5 are unlimited record times and the electronic hot shoe. Timecode is already pretty accessible with something like tentacle sync. And candidly there's no reason the current R5 shouldn't already have unlimited recording in 1080p and non-HQ 24fps 4k. All other competing mirrorless cams offer unlimited record times at this price point, so it does feel like Canon has held back adding that in firmware to justify an R5c. Long record times are more appealing in non-raw anyway. C-Log2 and internal ND's (even just a single 3-stop or 6-stop filter would be welcome) and would make it much, much more compelling. An internal ND would make the R5c sing and stand out in its segment.


----------



## Canyondust (Dec 13, 2021)

peters said:


> The LCD has been moved further back to accommodate the cooling fan. So this likely means that it won’t recess into the body like the Canon EOS R5.
> This is a realy realy big detail in my opinion. Not being able to swivel the screen on the current R5 while using an HDMI cable/cage is very limiting.
> 
> 45mp would be very nice. If its less than the R5, I think I will stick to my R5s, because I do a lot of photogaphy. But if its 45mp, I guess I will switch one R5 for an R5c


Why would the resolution be different than the R5 given its the same sensor?


----------



## Inspired (Dec 13, 2021)

What about the photo features will it have the same photography features as the R5, or will it cripple photo features?


----------



## H. Jones (Dec 13, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> An old 1DC would get you 1080p with no record limit



We've already moved to the RF Mount in my office, with the C70 and EOS R being our primary b-roll cameras. Our photographer uses an R5 already as well. Additionally, like I said about the R3 option, we far prefer the smaller form factor of the EOS R and R5 to a gripped camera when using a handheld gimbal, so the 1DC would just be adding even more weight/volume over the R3 even.


----------



## slclick (Dec 13, 2021)

Inspired said:


> What about the photo features will it have the same photography features as the R5, or will it cripple photo features?


Oh the irony!


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 13, 2021)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> [...] C-Log2 and internal ND's (even just a single 3-stop or 6-stop filter would be welcome) and would make it much, much more compelling. *An internal ND would make the R5c sing and stand out in its segment.*


Would be definitely great but I think this isn't easy to implement in a R5-ish body because you have to shift the filter by roughly 38mm sidewards (or 26mm downwards/upwards) and need some mm for the mechanics
... but while I write this ... 
why not use a 1 stop filter flipping in from above, a 2 stop filter flipping in from below and both make a three stop thing?
.... no, flange distance etc to low. doesn't work. ... 
except you can do a more complicated movement of the filter ...
Maybe only EF lenses with the variable ND filter adapter will help ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 13, 2021)

Well it may be announced in the first or second quarter, then maybe a batch of a few hundred might arrive late second or third quarter. Then no more supply for 6 months....


----------



## bsbeamer (Dec 13, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> What makes you say that?



Modular, to an extent. EVF probably not what everyone is expecting. Sounding like this will be more like an XC10 with RF mount than C70 or R5 style. Time will tell.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Dec 13, 2021)

Can't wait. I love the R5 and it works great for most cases. The only practical limitation in my use is filming some High Frame Rate stuff then switching to something more long form. It does cut into record time. Will be nice to have the peace of mind to shoot whatever you want without having to budget for record times.


----------



## Joel C (Dec 13, 2021)

If this thing comes in under 4k$ I will likely order 2 of them. I cannot wait, and feel like I have been waiting for so so so so so so long now.


----------



## bergstrom (Dec 13, 2021)

Unlimited 8k? No thanks. What about unlimited 1080 and 4k?


----------



## jvillain (Dec 13, 2021)

aeronium said:


> I've use 1080p on the R5 many times and it has very good quality 1080p. The EOS R's 1080p is muddy af compared to the R5's 1080p.



And the 4K is worse yet.


----------



## Inspired (Dec 13, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> What makes you say that?


Sounding like a baby C70


----------



## David - Sydney (Dec 13, 2021)

I have seen anecdotal reports of the R5's hotshoe being a common fault ie physical breakage (Facebook R5 Shooters group). My 5Div could be held by the 600EX easily but I am very cautious to do so with my R5 but reports were that Canon would replace without charge. Clearly the camera shouldn't be held in this way but a demonstration of the sturdiness of the old mount.
Hopefully the new multipurpose hotshoe won't have the same issues especially as there will be more stuff hanging from it.


----------



## Point&Shoot (Dec 13, 2021)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Sony's FX3 is $3,900, so hopefully the R5c also comes in under the $4k mark. It really should, as it seems its only improvements over the R5 are unlimited record times and the electronic hot shoe. Timecode is already pretty accessible with something like tentacle sync. And candidly there's no reason the current R5 shouldn't already have unlimited recording in 1080p and non-HQ 24fps 4k. All other competing mirrorless cams offer unlimited record times at this price point, so it does feel like Canon has held back adding that in firmware to justify an R5c. Long record times are more appealing in non-raw anyway. C-Log2 and internal ND's (even just a single 3-stop or 6-stop filter would be welcome) and would make it much, much more compelling. An internal ND would make the R5c sing and stand out in its segment.


I won't count on that, I'm pretty sure it will be more expensive than the R5


----------



## cnigul (Dec 13, 2021)

bergstrom said:


> Unlimited 8k? No thanks. What about unlimited 1080 and 4k?


Did you seriously just ask this question? ‍


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 13, 2021)

bergstrom said:


> Unlimited 8k? No thanks. What about unlimited 1080 and 4k?


One would assume if it could do 8k unlimited (no overheating) then it could also do the 1080 and 4k modes unlimited. I guess only time will tell for sure. If your question was about recording limits, I would assume it would be all or nothing - meaning they all have the 30min limit or none of them do. But again, time will tell. 


Point&Shoot said:


> I won't count on that, I'm pretty sure it will be more expensive than the R5


I'll guess $4500. Just a guess.


----------



## DBounce (Dec 13, 2021)

Canon can learn some important lessons from the Sony FX3:
1. Include an ND system.
2. Make sure it switches to shutter angle when in video mode.
3. Add a 16:9 aspect ratio rear display.
4. Support open gate for anamorphic lenses.

Have I missed anything? Feel free to add.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Dec 13, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> I have seen anecdotal reports of the R5's hotshoe being a common fault ie physical breakage (Facebook R5 Shooters group). My 5Div could be held by the 600EX easily but I am very cautious to do so with my R5 but reports were that Canon would replace without charge. Clearly the camera shouldn't be held in this way but a demonstration of the sturdiness of the old mount.
> Hopefully the new multipurpose hotshoe won't have the same issues especially as there will be more stuff hanging from it.


I've seen people in that group complain about the hot shoe and I have absolutely no idea what they're doing with their cameras. I shot over 200,000 images on my R5 over the last year and maybe 50-80,000 of those were with a heavy Flashpoint V1 attached to the hot shoe - I've personally never had an issue. So when I see all these people breaking them, I have to ask what they were doing and never get a sensible reply to justify their trustworthiness or simple incompetence. I don't believe the hot shoe on the R6 and R5 to be any lower quality than previous 5D and 6D cameras.


----------



## Froschphoto (Dec 13, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> We've been holding out on upgrading our gimbal EOS R at work awaiting the EOS R5C. We mainly shoot 1080p to be honest, so it hasn't been a pressing issue, but we're definitely interested in a more video centric option with unlimited record time and the upcoming XLR adapter. The R3 would be a definite option, but the gimbals definitely work better with the smaller bodies.
> 
> That said, on the personal end of things after picking up the R3 I'm more excited to see lenses get announced than cameras. A 35mm f1.2 or 1.4 would be nice, and I'd love to see a 300mm 2.8 or similar prime or zoom come out for the RF mount. I hope they announce some lenses with it!


Wondering what lenses are in store as well to pair the thr R3 I’m waiting on.


----------



## peters (Dec 14, 2021)

Canyondust said:


> Why would the resolution be different than the R5 given its the same sensor?


I doubt its a "given". So far we have only rumours. 
But I think its quite likely that we can expect a 45mpixel sensor =)


----------



## Canyondust (Dec 14, 2021)

peters said:


> I doubt its a "given". So far we have only rumours.
> But I think its quite likely that we can expect a 45mpixel sensor =)


So the OP says:do we think this isn't reliable and still quite a rumor? What sensor would they use if not?

Canon EOS R5C Information
45mp full-frame sensor (Same as the EOS R5)
DIGIC X


----------



## sanj (Dec 14, 2021)

I have lost all interest in this camera. I will keep R5 and R3.


----------



## PlatinumVideo (Dec 14, 2021)

hmmmmm IBIS?? they seem to bring out 2nd version cameras that outdo the predecessor but leave certain key fetaures out that would knock the competition out of the park.

4:2:2 10 bit FHD, 4K and 8K....and Ibis...hopefully they learn from the mistakes in the past


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 14, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> We've already moved to the RF Mount in my office, with the C70 and EOS R being our primary b-roll cameras. Our photographer uses an R5 already as well. Additionally, like I said about the R3 option, we far prefer the smaller form factor of the EOS R and R5 to a gripped camera when using a handheld gimbal, so the 1DC would just be adding even more weight/volume over the R3 even.


I would imagine that whatever replaces the RP will have unlimited 1080p.
If you need two card slots then you might have to wait for the R6 Mark II.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 14, 2021)

bsbeamer said:


> Modular, to an extent. EVF probably not what everyone is expecting. Sounding like this will be more like an XC10 with RF mount than C70 or R5 style. Time will tell.


I took that to mean an optional EVF that can use the hot shoe like the M6 Mark II.


----------



## robotfist (Dec 14, 2021)

I'd rather have it perform better in lowlight when shooting 4K than a higher resolution such as 8K. Canon needs an answer to the A7S III / FX3.


----------



## dirtyvu (Dec 14, 2021)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Sony's FX3 is $3,900, so hopefully the R5c also comes in under the $4k mark. It really should, as it seems its only improvements over the R5 are unlimited record times and the electronic hot shoe. Timecode is already pretty accessible with something like tentacle sync. And candidly there's no reason the current R5 shouldn't already have unlimited recording in 1080p and non-HQ 24fps 4k. All other competing mirrorless cams offer unlimited record times at this price point, so it does feel like Canon has held back adding that in firmware to justify an R5c. Long record times are more appealing in non-raw anyway. C-Log2 and internal ND's (even just a single 3-stop or 6-stop filter would be welcome) and would make it much, much more compelling. An internal ND would make the R5c sing and stand out in its segment.


Tentacle sync is expensive, fiddly at times. You need real time code.


----------



## dirtyvu (Dec 14, 2021)

robotfist said:


> I'd rather have it perform better in lowlight when shooting 4K than a higher resolution such as 8K. Canon needs an answer to the A7S III / FX3.


The 4khq beats the a7s3 4k easily. There is no need to answer the a7s3. If you see the reviews the complaint was overheating. Most of the reviews said the 4khq was better


----------



## RayValdez360 (Dec 14, 2021)

Point&Shoot said:


> I won't count on that, I'm pretty sure it will be more expensive than the R5


Must be his first time.


----------



## Kit. (Dec 14, 2021)

Inspired said:


> What about the photo features will it have the same photography features as the R5, or will it cripple photo features?


"I need a cheap 8K FF video camera! Why should I pay for a mechanical shutter?"


----------



## Point&Shoot (Dec 14, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> Must be his first time.


 first time? what do you mean?


----------



## Point&Shoot (Dec 14, 2021)

bbasiaga said:


> One would assume if it could do 8k unlimited (no overheating) then it could also do the 1080 and 4k modes unlimited. I guess only time will tell for sure. If your question was about recording limits, I would assume it would be all or nothing - meaning they all have the 30min limit or none of them do. But again, time will tell.
> 
> I'll guess $4500. Just a guess.


yes 4250$-4500$ is a good guess!


----------



## filmmakerken (Dec 14, 2021)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> An internal ND would make the R5c sing and stand out in its segment.



Built-in ND -- a video production concept. But there's no call for 8K in the video world. In the film production world, where we actually might use 8K, ND is usually accomplished with matte box filters. And there are some very nice lens-attached variable ND filters out there.

Timecode -- again, a video concept but increasingly used in film. Since I can use a sync box (Tentacle, Denecke, TB Ultrasync 1, etc) onto an audio track I'd rather Canon didn't waste the space or money putting it in the camera. Besides, post software like Pluraleyes covers a lack of timecode fairly well.

Additionally, the Ninja 5+ gives me an external monitor, unlimited 8K recording & a wireless TC option. It'll be interesting to see if the new full size HDMI port allows more codecs to output to the Ninja.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


A good day for Canonite's if Canon can deliver on this and keep price $5000 - $6000, have to thank Nikon for this on their aggressive pricing of their Nikon Z9 - likely to force Canon and Sony to be price and spec competitive as possible.


----------



## jvillain (Dec 15, 2021)

filmmakerken said:


> Built-in ND -- a video production concept. But there's no call for 8K in the video world. In the film production world, where we actually might use 8K, ND is usually accomplished with matte box filters. And there are some very nice lens-attached variable ND filters out there.
> 
> Timecode -- again, a video concept but increasingly used in film. Since I can use a sync box (Tentacle, Denecke, TB Ultrasync 1, etc) onto an audio track I'd rather Canon didn't waste the space or money putting it in the camera. Besides, post software like Pluraleyes covers a lack of timecode fairly well.



Higher resolution gives you more room to stabilize, re frame, level the horizon or crop. Every one that knows what they are talking about would rather have internal NDs that they can select with a button rather than faffing with filters in a matte box. 

Time code goes back to before digital video even existed. Take a look at the NASA moon videos what do you see in the lower corner that looks like a clock but strangely the last number counts to 24? Syncing analog tape to film via time code has been going on forever. If they can afford to put a high precision clock in a Tentacle sync or a BMPCC for 1/3 the price of an R5C then I don't see why the R5C shouldn't have it. And for the record, having the time code in the metadata rather than eating up an audio track is a far better solution.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 15, 2021)

robotfist said:


> I'd rather have it perform better in lowlight when shooting 4K than a higher resolution such as 8K. Canon needs an answer to the A7S III / FX3.


R3


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 15, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> A good day for Canonite's if Canon can deliver on this and keep price $5000 - $6000, have to thank Nikon for this on their aggressive pricing of their Nikon Z9 - likely to force Canon and Sony to be price and spec competitive as possible.


With the supply shortage, Nikon is arguably not gaining very much by underpricing the Z 9.
They probably still would sell everyone they can make anyway.
There really is no need for Canon and Sony to lower prices.


----------



## filmmakerken (Dec 15, 2021)

jvillain said:


> Higher resolution gives you more room to stabilize, re frame, level the horizon or crop. Every one that knows what they are talking about would rather have internal NDs that they can select with a button rather than faffing with filters in a matte box.
> 
> Time code goes back to before digital video even existed. Take a look at the NASA moon videos what do you see in the lower corner that looks like a clock but strangely the last number counts to 24? Syncing analog tape to film via time code has been going on forever. If they can afford to put a high precision clock in a Tentacle sync or a BMPCC for 1/3 the price of an R5C then I don't see why the R5C shouldn't have it. And for the record, having the time code in the metadata rather than eating up an audio track is a far better solution.


"Every one that knows what they are talking about..." I've been shooting/producing video and film for almost 40 years, I know what I'm talking about. 

The use of filters & matte boxes are common except in EFP & ENG. One might argue it's superior quality. Internal ND is for convenience and speed. More importantly, perhaps, is that the form factor of the RF mount leaves very little room between the back of the lens and the imaging sensor to put internal ND. And Canon already makes and EF to RF adapter with built in ND.

I get what you're saying about using an audio channel for TC. But I've worked with a lot of very expensive cameras where the TC drift is far more pronounced than even a Tentacle. Even on a Arri or a Red we strap a sync box to feed the internal TC. But yes, the option to feed the R5c TC from my Ultrasync 1 into a TC port rather than an audio channel is more elegant and saves time in post.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 15, 2021)

PlatinumVideo said:


> hmmmmm IBIS?? they seem to bring out 2nd version cameras that outdo the predecessor but leave certain key fetaures out that would knock the competition out of the park.
> 
> 4:2:2 10 bit FHD, 4K and 8K....and Ibis...hopefully they learn from the mistakes in the past


Are you saying this new R5C won't have IBIS like the regular R5?

I'd not heard this part before....

cayenne


----------



## arcman (Dec 16, 2021)

I have a feeling this will be more "FX3" like in a sense that the traditional DSLR body may be modified quite a bit. Like somebody said above, more box like.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 16, 2021)

Of course we don't know if the name is correct, but if it is called R5C I would imagine the design, sensor, etc will be very similar to the R5, because that's how Canon does naming. People are speculating about things I think are unlikely, for that reason alone.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Dec 16, 2021)

bsbeamer said:


> The more that comes out about this, the more it sounds like a box camera design. Not sure if it will be the "hybrid" many were/are hoping for. Price will determine almost everything. While 8K/30 is nice, it certainly is not 100% necessary all the time. Solid 4K/6K recording with higher frame rates would be sufficient for many.



Especially considering their new VR lens. 30fps is useless for VR, at any resolution, 60 is the bare minimum, with 90 and 120 much more acceptable.


----------



## robotfist (Dec 16, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> The 4khq beats the a7s3 4k easily. There is no need to answer the a7s3. If you see the reviews the complaint was overheating. Most of the reviews said the 4khq was better


Not in lowlight it doesn't. I literally just shot with both of those cameras during a night shoot at 4am. The a7s III is a far superior lowlight camera. The R5's high megapixel sensor cannot compete with the a7s III's larger photosites.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 16, 2021)

Inspired said:


> What about the photo features will it have the same photography features as the R5, or will it cripple photo features?


Crippled as hell. Wheelchair included.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 16, 2021)

Kit. said:


> "I need a cheap 8K FF video camera! Why should I pay for a mechanical shutter?"


That $5 has so many better uses.


----------



## njohnson (Dec 18, 2021)

This may be a dumb question but if this camera only has a few improvements which are seemingly just fixes of the shortcomings of the R5, shouldn't this just be a replacement for the R5? Perhaps they can't from a PR perspective but it seems a bit absurd to include things that probably should have just been included in the first place and mark up the price.


----------



## Canyondust (Dec 18, 2021)

njohnson said:


> This may be a dumb question but if this camera only has a few improvements which are seemingly just fixes of the shortcomings of the R5, shouldn't this just be a replacement for the R5? Perhaps they can't from a PR perspective but it seems a bit absurd to include things that probably should have just been included in the first place and mark up the price.


This is a little similar to more focussed variants of a camera such as the astro version.
If other photographers are seeing this in a similar way to us we wouldn't want the R5c.


----------



## Dog of the Moon (Dec 19, 2021)

I hope they add XF-AVC codec. I hate editing with H265 on the R5 now. That, active cooling and Timecode are the 3 things I find lacking on the R5 now for video. I'd also like to see more frame rate options for slowmo like they have on the C70.


----------



## TravelerNick (Dec 20, 2021)

njohnson said:


> This may be a dumb question but if this camera only has a few improvements which are seemingly just fixes of the shortcomings of the R5, shouldn't this just be a replacement for the R5? Perhaps they can't from a PR perspective but it seems a bit absurd to include things that probably should have just been included in the first place and mark up the price.




A Cine camera implies a camera aimed at video shooters not a hybrid. People have mentioned ND filters but it can be some fairly simple things. Audio ports upgraded to XLR. More mounting holes on the body. Handles for those mounts. If they change the form factor they can use the battery from the C70.

Very few stills shooters would want any of that and even many hybrid shooters wouldn't if it made the camera less stills friendly.


----------



## johnnes_d (Dec 20, 2021)

R5c sounds perfect for me so far, however I would love to see 4 channel audio like in the c70.


----------



## John Wilde (Dec 20, 2021)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Sony's FX3 is $3,900, so hopefully the R5c also comes in under the $4k mark.



I don't see why it would be priced "significantly less" than the C70.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 20, 2021)

Dog of the Moon said:


> I hope they add XF-AVC codec. I hate editing with H265 on the R5 now. That, active cooling and Timecode are the 3 things I find lacking on the R5 now for video. I'd also like to see more frame rate options for slowmo like they have on the C70.


Prores would be nice too...

And while I"m at it...I think I'd like a pony too.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 20, 2021)

TravelerNick said:


> A Cine camera implies a camera aimed at video shooters not a hybrid.


The 1DC was considered a cine camera and was most certainly a hybrid.
Same with the FX3.


----------



## entoman (Dec 20, 2021)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Sony's FX3 is $3,900, so hopefully the R5c also comes in under the $4k mark.


Not a chance of that happening. 

R5C is by definition an "improved", better specified and better performing version of the R5, so it will be more expensive.

R5 body only was launched at $3,899, so I reckon you can probably add another $500 to that.


----------



## entoman (Dec 20, 2021)

Inspired said:


> What about the photo features will it have the same photography features as the R5, or will it cripple photo features?


I very much doubt if any of the stills features of the R5 will be "crippled" in the R5C.

In fact I'd expect Canon to *add* more stills features to keep the camera up to date with competitors.

But if you want a stills camera, why not just get the R5, which will be better weather-sealed as it doesn't have a cooling fan?


----------



## filmmakerken (Dec 21, 2021)

You're missing the part about the upgraded hot shoe that'll accept third party pro audio adapters. I suspect the smart hot shoe will eventually have adapters providing all sorts of add-on features.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 22, 2021)

entoman said:


> But if you want a stills camera, why not just get the R5, which will be better weather-sealed as it doesn't have a cooling fan?


The FX3 has the same degree of weather-sealing as the A7S III.
There is no reason an R5c could not have the same weather-sealing as the R5.


----------



## entoman (Dec 22, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> There is no reason an R5c could not have the same weather-sealing as the R5.


Quite agree, as posted above. The cooling fan can be completely isolated from the rest of the camera, in just the same way that flippy screens are isolated from the main body shell. Moisture could affect the cooling fan, but I don't think there is any likelihood of ingress to the main body. Anyone with half a brain would in any case carry a clear plastic bag in their pocket to cover the camera if there was any likelihood of rain or splashing...


----------



## entoman (Dec 22, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Prores would be nice too...
> 
> And while I"m at it...I think I'd like a pony too.


Good luck with the pony. I'd settle for a vaccination that gave 100% protection from Covid.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 22, 2021)

entoman said:


> Good luck with the pony. I'd settle for a vaccination that gave 100% protection from Covid.


I hear you, but I don't foresee that coming.
Not to be political, but I think they need to rename this something other than vaccination...as that it really never imparts long term immunity. We're used to being "immunized" in childhood diseases like smallpox, diphtheria, measles, polio....and while not perfect (nothing is), for all purposes you get those shots and you're pretty much immune for life.

I think perhaps this is where some confusion is coming into it.

But anyway...this is a photo site, I'll drop it....I get bombarded by plenty of covid news and I like to come here to get away from it.


----------



## Inspired (Dec 25, 2021)

entoman said:


> I very much doubt if any of the stills features of the R5 will be "crippled" in the R5C.
> 
> In fact I'd expect Canon to *add* more stills features to keep the camera up to date with competitors.
> 
> But if you want a stills camera, why not just get the R5, which will be better weather-sealed as it doesn't have a cooling fan?


Ahhh... Like every one else, I want an A7iv in a Canon body. I shoot hybrid and I'd love to make use of the 4kHQ also 60fps with out worrying about battery life and overheating. (don't care for 8K)
Actually the only reason I'm still holding out on Canon is because the Sonys don't have a top LCD Screen, which I use all the time and the RF glass is amazing but as they say, can't have your cake and eat it... whatever that means, we'll just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Inspired (Dec 25, 2021)

entoman said:


> Quite agree, as posted above. The cooling fan can be completely isolated from the rest of the camera, in just the same way that flippy screens are isolated from the main body shell. Moisture could affect the cooling fan, but I don't think there is any likelihood of ingress to the main body. Anyone with half a brain would in any case carry a clear plastic bag in their pocket to cover the camera if there was any likelihood of rain or splashing...


I'm thinking more of the the R3 weather sealing


entoman said:


> Quite agree, as posted above. The cooling fan can be completely isolated from the rest of the camera, in just the same way that flippy screens are isolated from the main body shell. Moisture could affect the cooling fan, but I don't think there is any likelihood of ingress to the main body. Anyone with half a brain would in any case carry a clear plastic bag in their pocket to cover the camera if there was any likelihood of rain or splashing...


----------

